# I Love it!



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 12, 2005)

Congratualations on your new Kettle, Bob.  Sounds like you got a Weber.

Do you have a chimney starter?  One chimney full of charcoal is usually all you need for a cook.

I'd also recommend the rotissorie ring attachment.  Opens up a whole new world for your Weber.

Kloset


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> ... I can get a lot on that 22" kettle.


You can also get a rotisserie on it!  :-D  Not so with the 18.5" version..

Congrats!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 12, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> ...Also love those  Jack Daniels pellets...



Bob, at least in Eastlake, Ohio, you can get JD pellets at Walmart!

If you can't, let me know, I'll ship you out some!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2005)

Enjoy it Bob. I got a kettle last week and have used it 3 time already. I don't worry so much about the charcol, I give it a full chimney and when I dump those out I add a few more pieces. After the cook, shut all the vents down and replace the cover. You can use the leftover coals for your next cook.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2005)

Nick is such a wussy...I bought mine the same day and already have 4 cooks on it!  

  Best thing so far.....after cooking, shutting down the vents, I've noticed an amazing amount of coals left over for the next cook!!!!!!  Mo money
in da pocket!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2005)

Capt. in my defense, you had already cooked on it before I got home with mine :roll: . But what a great tool


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Capt. in my defense, you had already cooked on it before I got home with mine :roll: . But what a great tool




 :smt044  :smt005  :smt082 


Yer momma.........see the other thread!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Capt. how did your fish turn out on it? I posted a fish marinade that I used last night that was really good. You may want to give it a try!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm gonna do it soon.   Quit rushing me!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

*Weber Chimney Starter*

Here you go Bob!  The best $11 you'll ever spend.  And if you buy $25 worth of stuff you get free shipping too.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... n&n=507846


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 13, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Bob T":11204f8r]... I can get a lot on that 22" kettle.


You can also get a rotisserie on it!  :-D  Not so with the 18.5" version..

Congrats![/quote:11204f8r]

Have to forgive my spelling Bill.  I picked up some Hoffbrau Haus beer from Munich yesterday.  Definitely shouldn't drink and type!  Great beer though!

Kloset


----------

